# When Southern Traditions Collide w/ the New



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 28, 2009)

I can't post no pics, but I can still entertain and enlighten.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7meecfIGEjk


----------



## capsoda (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh, Oh, ouch dang it ouch git it off, git it off!!!!!!!


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm not even sure what ya call that Warren. I got some buddies in their late 20s early 30s, and I mean some real country boys. They play this stuff all the time. I can't handle much of it, but I do like this one a little.[][]


----------



## glass man (Jul 28, 2009)

YEP THE WAFFLE HOUSE! MAN, KID ROCK BECAME A TRUE SOUTHERN REDNECK WHEN HE GOT INTO A FIGHT AT A WAFFLE HOUSE OUT SIDE OF ATL. THAT IS THE TEST ! IF YOU GET DRUNK AND INTO A FIGHT AT A WAFFLE HOUSE AT 3 IN THE MORNING YOU HAVE ARRIVED WITH FULL HONORS! NEVER DID IT MYSELF AND BEING THE PEACE LOVER I AM DOUBT I WILL EVER MAKE IT! [COURSE COULD JUST BE MINDING MY OWN BUISNESS ,GET UP TO GO THE REST ROOM AND GET IN THE CROSS FIRE AND GO FLYING THROUGH THE WINDOW GLASS! ] IT IS A CIRCUS,A ROUGH CIRCUS,CAN HEAR A LOT OF FUNNY STUFF AT A WAFFLE HOUSE AFTER THE BARS CLOSE AND THE DRUNKS JUST GOTTA HAVE SOME GOOD OLE WAFFLE FOOD [I LOVE THE FOOD THERE!]  IT IS FUN TO WATCH A DRUNK MAKING PASSES [AT LEAST THEY THINK THAT IS WHAT THEY DOING]  AT THE BUTT UGLY CHICK THAT SERVES FOOD.  [WORDS SLURRING TO THE POINT IT IS HARD TO UNDERSTAND THEM] "WHAT TIME YOU GET OFF GORGEOUS?" " WELL I'LL JUST TAKE YOU HOME WITH ME SWEET LIPS! YOU AND YOUR FRIEND THAR"!I CAN DO THINGS TO YALL YOUR DADDIES AIN'T NEVER DONE TO YOU"!YOU GET EXTRA POINTS IF YOU THROW SOMEBODY OR KNOCK SOMEBODY THROUGH THE LARGE PLATE WINDOWS THEY GOT !


----------



## capsoda (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't want to be a redneck. I'll be a Southern Boy all day long but to me, being called a redneck is still fightin words.

 I know what a redneck is but I guess all the younger folks don't. I also like Southern music, from hill music to southern rock but most country western music don't git it fer me. I remember when there was western music, every boy wanted to be Gene Autry, Lash LaRue or the like and I remember Porter Wagner....[:'(] No body wanted to be him except to be next to Dolly...[]

 I can actually identify with hill music. I guess it is all called Blue Grass nowa days but it is different. When I hear some good hill music I can't resist gittin ma little fat self to gigglin and a thumpin.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 28, 2009)

I love that Appalachian/bluegrass music!!


----------



## glass man (Jul 28, 2009)

DAVID ALLAN COLE WROTE BOUT "MY LONG HAIR CAN'T COVER UP MY REDNECK! " BUNCH OF US WERE DRUNK AND DECIDED TO GO SEE DAVID AT A BAR ABOUT 100 MILES AWAY. THE BOUNCER WOULD NOT LET ME AND A BUDDY IN BECAUSE WE HAD ON FLIP FLOPS! I SAID "WELL EXCUSE ME I DIDN'T KNOW THIS WAS STUDIO 54!" GEEZ[] DAVID LOST 6 PAYING CUSTOMERS. WISH HE COULDA KNOWN THAT! BET THAT BOUNCER WOULD STILL BE BOUNCEING!" IN THE 60S REDNECK WAS NOT POLICTICALLY WRONG! IT WAS BETTER CAUSE WE ALL KNEW WHAT WAS WHAT,BUT THEN REDNECKS STARTED TO GROW THEIR HAIR OUT [NAMED HEAD-NECKS]  AN EXAMPLE:ONE GUY  MESSED WITH WHAT HE THOUGHT WAS A  "HIPPIE" .THE GUY WENT AT THE GUY WITH A KNIFE TO CUT THE LONG HAIR'S HAIR OFF AND GOT SHOT AND KILLED FOR HIS TROUBLE! IN THE 70S IT WAS HARD TO TELL WHO WAS A PEACE LOVING HIPPIE AND WHO WAS A LONG HAIRED ASS KICKER! NO MATTER WHAT A VIOLENT PERSON IS CALLED IT ALL COMES OUT THE SAME!


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 28, 2009)

Uh yeah. I've been livin back here in the backwoods for a long time. If you don't like country or bluegrass you're kinda out of luck for entertainment; however, deep down that music is in the blood mainly because of being constantly exposed to it your whole life. While I respect Bluegrass musicians, and some older country, I just can't stand to listen to it for very long. Thank God that there's Southern Culture on the Skids, a band from North Carlolina (with two members being from Roanoke, VA) who have obvous bluegrass / rockabilly style with hill music roots and a quite a bit of surf mixed in. It makes for one interesting combo and a large underground following. These cats are far better than country rap, far better.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUP5rwVNJko

 Camel Walk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9H8QihpGRTA

 Biscuit Eater from 1993

 I got to seem them live in Kingsport Tennesse July 4th 2008. Twas a great show. There are a couple of videos from that very show on they Youtube.


----------



## madman (Jul 29, 2009)

im learning every day,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 29, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> im learning every day,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


 
 Question is whatchu learnin'?


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 29, 2009)

Another joker from the backwoods of Virginny, Danville VA exactly, .... Mojo Nixon. I discovered the guy doing a late night talk radio show in Cincinnati Ohio back in the 1990's.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7VCHj2OSdw

 Redneck Rampage--It's got some cussin' soes you who are bothered by this might not wanna listen.

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mbjECSdso0

 Winnebago Warrior- this one is actually a cover of a Dead Kennedys song, for you guys who don't know who the Dead Kennedys are they are a punk band.


----------



## madman (Jul 29, 2009)

learnin the southern way


----------



## glass man (Jul 29, 2009)

I PLAY AND LOVE LOTS OF DIFF. MUSIC. SORRY RAP IS NOT MUSIC AND AIN'T NEW. I HAVE A OLD "RAP" RECORD CALLED "THE REVOLUTION WILL NOT BE TELIVISED". TALKING AIN'T MUSIC. BEFORE ALL RAP THEY WAS WHAT WAS CALLED"TALKING BLUES" [COUNTRY RAP] WOODY GUTHRIE WAS KNOW FOR THIS. BLUES IS SOME OF MY FAV. MUSIC ALL THE WAY FROM ROBERT JOHNSON,TO CREAM,TO TAJ MAHAL ON AND ON.  LOVED BILL MONROE,FLATTS AND SCRUBBS,DUALING BANJOS[ALWAYS SQUEAL LIKE A PIG WHEN I HEAR THAT ONE!} MY FAV. APPALACIAN TYPE SONG IS BY JOHN SABASTIAN CALLED "FACE OF APPALACIA",BEAUTIFUL SONG! FIND IT ON YOU TUBE YOU WON'T BE SORRY!    MY YOUNGEST DAUGHTER IS INTO BLUEGRASS AND PLAYS BANJO. HER HUSBAND PLAYS "FIDDLE" AND I PLAY GUITAR. WE DON'T SOUND HALF BAD WHEN WE GET TOGETHER. COURSE WE AIN'T GREAT,BUT WE HAVE A GREAT TIME!   ANY BODY REMEMBER "THE OZARK MOUNTAIN DAREDEVELS"! THEY BIGGEST HIT WAS NOT EVEN COUNTRY OR BLUEGRASS SOUNDING,YALL KNOW WHAT IT WAS? JAMIE


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 29, 2009)

Very entertaining morbious.Funny as hell!![][][][]


----------



## glass man (Jul 29, 2009)

THANK GOD FOR THE BEATLES! EVEN IN THIS SOUTHERN ONE HORSE TOWN IN THE SIXTIES,WE HAD T. V.S AND RADIOS [EVEN HERE IN APPALACIA!]  AND GOT TO HEAR THE FAB FOUR AND WERE NOT ALL THAT VOID OF ENTERTAINMENT. WE COULD ALL WAYS FALL BACK ON COUSINS AND "HOG CALLING" IF IT GOT TOO BORING".GEEZ!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 29, 2009)

Anyone know Antsy McClain?  He's going to be at Musikfest this Saturday and Sunday 

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5kt9iju_yY&playnext=2&p=13B851254FFFDD90&index=6&feature=PlayList&playnext_from=PL&ytsession=LhlreM2YqQKsY1TwAex4HNru_bZu0tfEleexy41PZpnktlzl4EGY7Z-tAezwYglucpYQ64LjuQ7JeKYlykWJ8744aRmRr2_KDbOoY2_B_a2Ut30V7azjiBMSL0HXfLMm2rAI_7I-MslZ9uq_KH74QpS7Z11KD0Mf5OcuRblhGuFa99wGwln1kGUkDlsNqSj87BUKnYCONjwjRRUqzincnP0Ptw53Gje2KK1vbvanfkw0o3Hn66C8YfWe6fKxA9OYDgAJwkh-oqa3ZV7O_X8s0rstDG_YrEXbYGm6kUosew7GM0yIqVQp0ZhUjkXVbgfbSzRtvS39MCzf7bjEMvbpbKDbrT50pMLppSg22EeCL48oSIfgf2b7ET_pQaT2nlFOkPf3V8nobYwWKB9WA7zmNQgTgEzTB8oWObyTS0mMicA


----------



## capsoda (Jul 29, 2009)

> learnin the southern way


 
 Its easy Mike. God, Country, Mama. Don't expect to much but give what you can. Meat everybody with a grin and a had shake. Wave at them even if you don't know them. Have your libation but be cool and don't get outa hand. Mind your elders and say"Yes sir" or "Yes Mam". Be mindful of others and open doors for women no matter who or what color they are or how much of a pain it is at the time. Mind your manners and be thankful for what you got. Remember that you are as good as anyone else but not better than anyone else.

 But most of all don't talk like those idiots on TV who are tryin to imitate a Southerner and grits go on your damn eggs with butter and salt. syurp is for soppin biscuts and catchup is for taters and fish not eggs and tater chips.[]

 Hey Tim, You talkin bout shinners and runners, mostly hill people not rednecks. Rednecks is poor white trash plain and simple. Not poor folk mind ya but real trash.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 29, 2009)

Heck we hillbillies don't like stupid rednecks either.

 Back here you had your choice of country, pop, or classic rock, and come to think of it not much has changed. Hip Hop station forget it, Punk Station no way in heck, Metal station not on your life. Of course Glassman the Beatles were pop music so they were played, but I can bet you didn't hear much Iggy and the Stooges, or Frank Zappa, in the area in 1969. Certainly not on the radio.


----------



## capsoda (Jul 29, 2009)

Forgot one very important on. We don't hit on women and we the the hell outta anyone we catch hittin on one.

 And don't kick ma dawg.


----------



## cordilleran (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm your huckleberry.


----------



## capsoda (Jul 29, 2009)

> I'm your huckleberry.


 
 But do you know what that means????


----------



## glass man (Jul 29, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod
> 
> Heck we hillbillies don't like stupid rednecks either.
> 
> Back here you had your choice of country, pop, or classic rock, and come to think of it not much has changed. Hip Hop station forget it, Punk Station no way in heck, Metal station not on your life. Of course Glassman the Beatles were pop music so they were played, but I can bet you didn't hear much Iggy and the Stooges, or Frank Zappa, in the area in 1969. Certainly not on the radio.


   GOTTA SAY YOU ARE CORRECT ON THAT ONE MORB.! NOT EVEN HENDRIX,IRON BUTTERFLY OR ANY SUCH GROUP. NOPE NOT ON THE RADIO ONE DIDN'T. BUT IN MY ROOM IT WAS DIFFERENT! NOW THAT TAKES ME BACK! JAMIE


----------



## cordilleran (Jul 29, 2009)

A short-lived idiom out of use in the U.S. by the 1890s, meaning "I'm the (person) you've been looking for" or alternatively, "I am the (person) for the job".


----------



## Dabeel (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey Morbious,
 I haven't heard the name Mojo Nixon for a long time! That guy used to crack me up.........that song "Elvis is Everywhere" was a classic goofball song.

 Doug


----------



## cordilleran (Jul 29, 2009)

Coon is more appropriate.


----------



## cordilleran (Jul 29, 2009)

I worked with an old man 2,700 feet underground when I was a teenager. He told me when he started mining in 1930, he was handed a pick, shovel and a candle. He'd go in the hole before dawn and after 12 hours emerge. His pay? $2.00 a day. He was a self-described "coon ass" and claimed that he had broken every bone in his body at one time or another.

    My pay as a miner starting in 1971 was $3.50 per hour for a 12 hour shift, six days a week. That was big bucks, baby, and no candy asses allowed!


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUKt91wvPE8    Just seen where this feller is going to be playing about 5 miles from me in a few weeks. We don't have stadiums or civic centers out here we do have cow pastures and mud boggs, and that's where it's gonna be at. Aint been to a mud bog in a while this outta be a blast.


----------



## cordilleran (Jul 29, 2009)

Osia:

     Looks as though you'll have a great time. I haven't been to a concert since ZZ Top, although I've been to a number of Bluegrass festivals in the sticks.

     I'm not familiar with the artist in the clip you provided, but then again I listen to a number of folks who have been dead for decades. I'm a traditionalist when it comes to music but it looks as though there is some great talent still kicking around. Have a good time and don't stay too clean.


----------



## capsoda (Jul 29, 2009)

> Osia:
> 
> Looks as though you'll have a great time. I haven't been to a concert since ZZ Top, although I've been to a number of Bluegrass festivals in the sticks.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the artist in the clip you provided, but then again I listen to a number of folks who have been dead for decades. I'm a traditionalist when it comes to music but it looks as though there is some great talent still kicking around. Have a good time and don't stay too clean.


 
 Who the hell are you and what have you dne with James Spainhower ???[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## capsoda (Jul 29, 2009)

Here are a set of rules that a bud sent me today for being a Southerner.


 THE RULES OF THE SOUTH ARE AS FOLLOWS: 

 1. Pull your droopy pants up. You look like an idiot. 


 2. Turn your cap right, your head isn't crooked.. 

 3. Let's get this straight; it's called a 'gravel road.' I drive a pickup truck because I want to. No matter how slow you drive, you're going to get dust on your Lexus. Drive it or get out of the way. 

 4. They are cattle. That's why they smell to you. They smell like money to us. Get over it. Don't like it? I-40 goes east and west, I-75 goes north and south. Pick one. 

 5. So you have a $60,000 car. We're impressed. We have $250,000 cotton strippers that are driven only 3 weeks a year. 

 6. So every person in the south waves. It's called being friendly. Try to understand the concept. 


 7. If that cell phone rings while a bunch of doves are coming in,we WILL shoot it out of your hand. You better hope you don't have it up to your ear at the time. 


 8. Yeah, we eat catfish &; crawfish. You really want sushi & caviar? It's available at the corner bait shop. 


 9. The 'Opener' refers to the first day of deer season. It's a religious holiday held the closest Saturday to the first of November. 


 10. We open doors for women. That is applied to all women, regardless of age. 

 11. No, there's no 'vegetarian special' on the menu. Order steak. Or you can order the Chef's Salad and pick off the 2 pounds of ham & turkey. 


 12. When we fill out a table, there are three main dishes: 
 meats, vegetables, and breads. We use three spices: salt, pepper, and ketchup! Oh, yeah.... We don't care what you folks in Cincinnati call that stuff you eat... IT AIN'T REAL CHILI!! 


 13. You bring 'coke' into my house, it better be brown, wet and served over ice. You bring 'Mary Jane' into my house, she better be cute, know how to shoot, drive a truck, and have long hair. ( don 't you love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) 


 14. College and High School Football is as important here as the Lakers and the Knicks, and a dang site more fun to watch. 


 15. Yeah, we have golf courses. But don't hit the water hazards -- it spooks the fish. 


 16. Colleges? We have them all over. We have State Universities, Universities, and Vo-techs. They come outta there with an education plus a love for God and country, and they still wave at everybody when they come for the holidays. 


 17. We have more folks in the Army, Navy, Air Force, and Marines. So don't mess with us. If you do, you will get whipped by the best. 


 18. Turn down that blasted car stereo! That thumpity-thump stuff ain't music, anyway. We don't want to hear it anymore than we want to see your boxers! Refer back to #1!


----------



## capsoda (Jul 29, 2009)

> A short-lived idiom out of use in the U.S. by the 1890s, meaning "I'm the (person) you've been looking for" or alternatively, "I am the (person) for the job".


 
 In an "I'm better than you" kind of way.


----------



## cc6pack (Jul 30, 2009)

I wus thunkin youse needed som mo funnies[]

 A MODERN DAY WILL ROGERS (REDNECK VERSION) 


 Larry's Proverbs 

 1. A day without sunshine is like night.
 2. On the other hand, you have different fingers.
 3. 42.7 percent of all statistics are made up on the spot.
 4. 99 percent of lawyers give the rest a bad name.

 5. Remember, half the people you know are below average.
 6. He who laughs last, thinks slowest.
 7. Depression is merely anger without enthusiasm.
 8. The early bird may get the worm, but the second mouse gets the cheese in the trap.
 9. Support bacteria. They're the only culture most people have.

 10. A clear conscience is usually the sign of a bad memory.
 11. Change is inevitable, except from vending machines.
 12. If you think nobody cares, try missing a couple of payments.
 13. How many of you believe in psycho-kinesis? Raise my hand.
 14. OK, so what's the speed of dark?

 15. When everything is coming your way, you're in the wrong lane.
 16. Hard work pays off in the future. Laziness pays off now.
 17. How much deeper would the ocean be without sponges?
 18. Eagles may soar, but weasels don't get sucked into jet engines.
 19. What happens if you get scared half to death, twice?

 20. Why do psychics have to ask you your name?
 21. Inside every older person is a younger person wondering, 'What the heck happened?'
 22. Just remember -- if the world didn't suck, we would all fall off.
 23. Light travels faster than sound. That's why some people appear bright until you hear them speak.
 24. Life isn't like a box of chocolates. It's more like a jar of jalapenos. What you do today, might burn your butt tomorrow.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey my boss just invited me to Jam-bore-ree
  Cant wait cam-corder in hand![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 30, 2009)

Wee ha! places to dig to!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 30, 2009)

some events [8D]


----------

